# StealthFisha's EVO 495



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod #1...Hobie Hatch Install

Remove kayak from 4x4 in disgust after rear hatch wouldn't open out fishing.PS...yes ive got both sister site stickers...I go both ways 








Next remove evil hatch and then find bodgy worker cutting









Check area to be cut with foam seal









cut it off with obvious and have a beer


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod #2 LiPoly Battery Upgrade

decided this afer much research and questions all around the web and also Model Aircraft Geeks for suitability...all good.
1st puchase was genuine Imax B6 matched to a 4000mah Lipoly









next was to ask electrician to setup the charge settings because im stupid.....then I hooked itup to the DC plug on the front of the fourby...all good.....even tells you whats happening and then tells you its finished









next was a visit to a couple of stores for a silicon sealed container and bits and pieces to join all the cables etc....and then just stick it all down in easy reach....including bannana plugs for Lipoly removal when charging


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod#3 Spare non Load Bearing Rod Holders

this was easy ....shone a light from within the day hatch to outline inner compartments.....used a nikko to outline it....placed the rod holders upside down.....marked the holes then stepped back to see for balance and placement alignment...took them off then drew in lines from each hole to identify centre.....got the trusty cordless drill with holesaw attatchment and poked some holes throught....sikaflex and screws and wholaaaaaaa! All done












































Due to the angle of the holders and the ability to reach the rods...I opted to have the tubes of the holders sliding down the back of the dry hatch with about half an inch of clearance.....Perfect!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod#4 Fish Finder & 10.1" ChartPlotter & 3SIXT....

Not rocket science...but I may need to change the transducer location....ive not noticed too bad a signal but have purchased an inspection 4" hatch to conduct the retro mod if needed.







































The duties for chartplotting is given to my galaxy tab 2 10.1" ....inside a rated waterproof housing....uses licenced navionics charts and is also used when touring the outback each year etc...will be using spectra line to secure to yak and industrial velcro to fasten to hatch lid when on the water....re charging will be at rest or on the beach via a flex solar array which will be the next mod......well ive found out a cant realistically recharge my lithipoly easily on the water or at camp....

but ive had some fun with the kids with a 3sixt action cam costing bugger all...low light is crap but daylight is good.....its survived the first test by giving it to the kids in the bath and instructing them to throw it around a bit against the bath tub and dunking it etc.......so far it still works...$48 is fun for the kids and stuff and if it last 2 weeks ill be stoked....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod#5 Anchor Trolley & Anchor Setup

bought 250kg working load micro pulleys....spectra line...stainless ring and shock cord swaged etc

set up is sweet going through spec handles for resistance etc
ring sits inside handles when not in use
used the trolley to tether to another yak...need another section of shock cord ot tether with a shock cord next time instead of rope...bit jarring....just ordered a dive reel with 130feet of cord...should work a treat.
anchor points are attached to shock cord mounts etc


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod#6 12V Led 24" fold down stern light & main fish hatch interior strip lights
coming this week end..... :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im a bannana bender and I have no taste buds left after being fed shite from old Joe and Russ....."dont you worry about that!"


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mods added


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the Stealth awesome set up. I am one of those R/C geeks and if I was you I would by a Lipo safe bag for when you are charging. If your lipo goes up because you put in the wrong settings in the charger or you overcharge it the battery fire is contained in a fire proof sack. Most hobby shops sell them. I only use lipo's for my sounders but I also use a lipo sack inside my kayak just in case there is a dead short. If you were offshore and had a lipo fire even in a glass yak I think you would burn a hole in the hull. Not trying to scare anyone one but better to be safe. :twisted:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Getting tricked out nicely! Are the main rod holders load bearing in the sense they're anchored at the bottom inside the yak or something? Also there was another member that put a Hobie hatch on their Stealth, but they rotated it by one bolt (45 degree offset) so they wouldn't have to reach around as far to open it. Ruined the symmetry, mind


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

poppyd said:


> Love the Stealth awesome set up. I am one of those R/C geeks and if I was you I would by a Lipo safe bag for when you are charging. If your lipo goes up because you put in the wrong settings in the charger or you overcharge it the battery fire is contained in a fire proof sack. Most hobby shops sell them. I only use lipo's for my sounders but I also use a lipo sack inside my kayak just in case there is a dead short. If you were offshore and had a lipo fire even in a glass yak I think you would burn a hole in the hull. Not trying to scare anyone one but better to be safe. :twisted:


Right! Im buying one tomorrow! Thanks mate


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> Getting tricked out nicely! Are the main rod holders load bearing in the sense they're anchored at the bottom inside the yak or something? Also there was another member that put a Hobie hatch on their Stealth, but they rotated it by one bolt (45 degree offset) so they wouldn't have to reach around as far to open it. Ruined the symmetry, mind


Yes the main holders are reinforced as standard...details of that evade me...yep the other two are for transit not active fishing...
I usually sit side saddle or even backwards if needed when im poking around on the Evo....having it set up in 45 degrees makes sense for some....efen better if ya use a back rest....I gave up using one as it had rotted when I was laid off the yak injured....but since yaking without it ive not missed it....maybe on a 5 plus hour trip maybe ill need it....not sure yet...talk soon squidly


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mod added


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Dazz!
Thanks very much....hope all is well....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

New chartplotter mod


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ttt
Led stern & interior strip lights being added in next few days..... ;-)


----------

